# Game 21: Official Mavs @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 12/11. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Gumby could let Yao and TMac loose in this game. Hopefully we can get some production out of our PF's and add to our winning streak.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Mavs 91
Rockets 104


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 95

Houston 87

Dirk and Finley both go off.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

We're Screwed


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> We're Screwed


Pretty crappy start indeed :no:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

28 - 15 down at the quarter... Rox shooting 5 of 20 :upset: 

Could develope into another Nowitski show: 11 pts 8 boards 2 blocks in first 12 mins

Come on, step up guys


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank god Jim Jackson is back, but can someone PLEASE get Mo Taylor and Juwan Howard Out of the friggin game??

Heck, get them out of the friggin league


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Thank god Jim Jackson is back, but can someone PLEASE get Mo Taylor and Juwan Howard Out of the friggin game??
> 
> Heck, get them out of the friggin league



Phew, Jackson hit a vital 3 to end the half after Ming kept us in it.

Who to replace Taylor and Howard?? Oh hang on, I've got a spare singlet.... can't do worse

Hey, you can add me to your club also if you like!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll add you to the club


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

God I hate Dirk


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

We better hope that McGrady can score 13 Points in 35 seconds once again if we are going to have any chance of winning this game


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> God I hate Dirk


I take that back...I hate Finley more


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> We better hope that McGrady can score 13 Points in 35 seconds once again if we are going to have any chance of winning this game


Down by 17 points.... 13 points in 35sec ain't enough :sigh: 

Maybe Nowitski will suffer an injury.... evil thought


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

They're just taking turns lighting us up..

That's ok, it'll be the Yao and T-Mac show from now on


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Geez, another Finley 3 off a Dirk assist and def rebound! Golly, 20 points down now.

These voodoo dolls aren't working...I'm taking it back to the shop


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank heavens that after this awful game we have a soft schedule


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Can the Rockets please dispose of Reece Gaines?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

The whole team is sucking.... shooting at 30%, turning the ball over.... disgraceful. 

Soft schedule.... it'll still be tough for this team


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Can the Rockets please dispose of Reece Gaines?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?


You see the kind of motivation I give these guys

Yeah


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

That gave him a kick up the bum. 10points.. hooraaay


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

True or False questions



rockets have the worst supporting cast in nba history?

Would a prime micheal jordan even ne able to get this supporting cast anywhere?

Does JVG have the word shooting drills in his vocabulary?

Does JVG have the word spacing in his vocabulary?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

The tortures over, 102 - 78, in a game we never had the lead.

Dare I ask, any positives out of that game?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

JVG is having a pretty good streak of holding teams to under 90.. only problem is its his own team


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Damn,this game was terrible.

We might be known as the team that gives our two best players no help at all. Oh well,back home to play ATL on wednesday...hopefully we can start a another 3 game win streak.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Finley is what killed the Rockets in this game. He was unconcious in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Finley is what killed the Rockets in this game. He was unconcious in the 3rd quarter.


im sorry, but finley wasnt the main reason. No matter how good the other team is on offense, the rockets have to score more that 78 points.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> im sorry, but finley wasnt the main reason. No matter how good the other team is on offense, the rockets have to score more that 78 points.


I understand that. But Finley's four straight threes basically took alot of Houston's confidence or lack there of on coming back .


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I wanted to punch Mo Taylor so many times in the 2nd half... he's so aloof when he has the ball and his 4 TO's could have easily been avoided. No idea why he is getting PT over Padgett or Weatherspoon. 

The bright spots had to be Yao/Dikembe's defense, Yao is looking quicker than ever and making some great blocks. Still getting no respect from the refs, he was blatantly fouled on 2 of his shots and the refs continue to make no calls... 

Once again we shot terribly from the field. None of our perimeter players could help McGrady out and we had less than 4 fast break points in the game as usual. Bill Worrell mentioned Del Harris acting as a "defensive" coordinator for the Mavs, which once again leads me to ask why we can't bring in someone to coordinate our offense. It looks absolutely pathetic with JVG, there is now no doubt in my mind that he will be gone by the end of this season... even if the Rockets manage to grab a 5-6 seed in the West (best case scenario).

And yes, Michael Finley killed us. Totally took us out of the game.


----------



## kingcrimson (Jan 16, 2003)

poor game...
make me disappointed...


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Pathetic game I guess, the only bright spot for me was that Gaines actually hit jumpers. It doesn't happen much, perhaps once every 3 games. It didn't help that Finley was pulling a Q Rich. Maybe anyone can lock Mo Taylor and Howard up, they stink so badly I guess even Mutumbo would give them the wag. :upset:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

so seems it's not so bad i missed this game.i just overslept:grinning: 

i just saw the recap.looks Yao Ming still couldn't handle Dampier. he scored 0 pts in the 1 st quarter when Dampier was in court.after Dampier was put in bench in the 2nd quarter, Yao scored 11 pts in 6 mins.when Dampier was back,Yao couldn't score any more.:no: 
anyway,Yao's block stats improved much in recent games.  i heard he had a awesome block in this game.
Finley?maybe Rockets just paid too much attention to Dirk,then Finley could feel more comfortable to shoot 3 pts.i always hate this guy,i dunno why.
I will download this game soon


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Fin's 3s were a dagger. I laughed when Van Chancellor said he didn't know Finley was a good shooter. Hello, where have you been the last 10 years?

This was the first time I saw Gaines play. I didn't think he was getting minutes but he hit his outside shots. Did Barrett start the second half? I didn't see Sura come in until later in the 3rd.


----------

